# Sette 270w New (refurb) Model - E02 Error and Dozing Is Way Off



## mystic.bertie (May 6, 2013)

I bought a refurbished Baratza Sette 270w from coffeehit, if came with a 1 year warranty. I had read a lot of good praise regarding this grinder but i was also aware if was a bit temperamental for some folks until it eventually settled down. I really wanted a weight based grinder so i decided to buy it.

I got the chance to run my first beans through it today. I adjusted the PF holder and hook to suit my Sage 53mm PF. I set the grind to 9 & E on the dials, i then run off my first doze of 18g, on my seperate scales it read 18.4, i then adjusted the offset from 0.7 to 1.1 to allow for the 0.4 difference. The next doze stopped early at about 10g and then another which was nowhere near the 18g, i switched it on and off, played around with it, checked the feet are in place and it is sitting on a flat kitchen worktop. After switching it on and off it was still dozing way off, i then started to get a E02 error and even though i switch it on and off i cant get the error to go away. Any suggestion guys. I know folk were getting replacement feet to help with accuracy but surely that wont help with the E02 error and it being up to 8g out when dozing.

HELP


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

mystic.bertie said:


> I bought a refurbished Baratza Sette 270w from coffeehit, if came with a 1 year warranty. I had read a lot of good praise regarding this grinder but i was also aware if was a bit temperamental for some folks until it eventually settled down. I really wanted a weight based grinder so i decided to buy it.
> 
> I got the chance to run my first beans through it today. I adjusted the PF holder and hook to suit my Sage 53mm PF. I set the grind to 9 & E on the dials, i then run off my first doze of 18g, on my seperate scales it read 18.4, i then adjusted the offset from 0.7 to 1.1 to allow for the 0.4 difference. The next doze stopped early at about 10g and then another which was nowhere near the 18g, i switched it on and off, played around with it, checked the feet are in place and it is sitting on a flat kitchen worktop. After switching it on and off it was still dozing way off, i then started to get a E02 error and even though i switch it on and off i cant get the error to go away. Any suggestion guys. I know folk were getting replacement feet to help with accuracy but surely that wont help with the E02 error and it being up to 8g out when dozing.
> 
> HELP


Best thing would be to contact the retailer. If you decide to return it and get your money back....there are always great used grinders popping up on the forum.

P.S. I think it's: dose, dosing, doserless etc...


----------



## mystic.bertie (May 6, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> Best thing would be to contact the retailer. If you decide to return it and get your money back....there are always great used grinders popping up on the forum.
> 
> P.S. I think it's: dose, dosing, doserless etc...


Yeah i will give them a call today. I had hoped this would be more reliable than some of the bad reports say but after this i have no confidence in this product.

Thing is i wanted something like this to make the grinding process easier for me and my partner. What other method/ grinder will give me good repeatability with weights?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

mystic.bertie said:


> Yeah i will give them a call today. I had hoped this would be more reliable than some of the bad reports say but after this i have no confidence in this product.
> 
> Thing is i wanted something like this to make the grinding process easier for me and my partner. What other method/ grinder will give me good repeatability with weights?


A grinder and some scales


----------



## mystic.bertie (May 6, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> A grinder and some scales


I have the scales. I want a grinder that repeats the same weight each time. I dont want to grind and then have to grind more or remove some from my basket in order to get the correct weight, maybe this is impossible. I want to dial in the beans and hope for good repeatability with the weight. It will become too tricky if my partner has to do this.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

mystic.bertie said:


> I have the scales. I want a grinder that repeats the same weight each time. I dont want to grind and then have to grind more or remove some from my basket in order to get the correct weight, maybe this is impossible. I want to dial in the beans and hope for good repeatability with the weight. It will become too tricky if my partner has to do this.


Don't we all , sorry but they don't exist in that price bracket , unless you want a variance of 0.3- 0,5 plus a shot . Hence the appeal of the Sette and its weighing functionality.


----------



## mystic.bertie (May 6, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Don't we all , sorry but they don't exist in that price bracket , unless you want a variance of 0.3- 0,5 plus a shot . Hence the appeal of the Sette and its weighing functionality.


Yes the appeal is high but this has made have no trust in this product. What grinders will grind within 0.3/0.5 if you set the timer. This could be acceptable for my girlfriends use.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

mystic.bertie said:


> Yes the appeal is high but this has made have no trust in this product. What grinders will grind within 0.3/0.5 if you set the timer. This could be acceptable for my girlfriends use.


Within what price bracket and space constraints .


----------



## mystic.bertie (May 6, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Within what price bracket and space constraints .


Up to £400 max. No problems with space but at the same time i dont want something humongous.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

mystic.bertie said:


> Up to £400 max. No problems with space but at the same time i dont want something humongous.


And your OK with second hand.


----------



## mystic.bertie (May 6, 2013)

Yes second hand is fine, but at the same time there has to be something easily available, im going to be grinder-less so i dont want to be waiting on something specific turning up.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

mystic.bertie said:


> Yes second hand is fine, but at the same time there has to be something easily available, im going to be grinder-less so i dont want to be waiting on something specific turning up.


Place a wanted ad


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

mystic.bertie said:


> Yeah i will give them a call today. I had hoped this would be more reliable than some of the bad reports say but after this i have no confidence in this product.
> 
> Thing is i wanted something like this to make the grinding process easier for me and my partner. What other method/ grinder will give me good repeatability with weights?


Well you're learning and at least took the hint....


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Your going to struggle for opinions and reviews on this one, but worth taking a look at the Profitec T64 in the F/S section. Worth being aware that most grinders like this will have a bit of retention in the chute that exits the burrs - so on a morning you will need to 'purge' a gram or two to get fresh coffee. Most on demand electrics will get within your desired .3-.5 weight - be aware tho that .5g can add/remove a good few seconds from the shot and really change it flavour. You are always best weighing the output, but maybe it will do for the wife if she isn't going to be particular.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?38863-Profitec-T64-Grinder-%A3400


----------



## mystic.bertie (May 6, 2013)

Dylan said:


> Your going to struggle for opinions and reviews on this one, but worth taking a look at the Profitec T64 in the F/S section. Worth being aware that most grinders like this will have a bit of retention in the chute that exits the burrs - so on a morning you will need to 'purge' a gram or two to get fresh coffee. Most on demand electrics will get within your desired .3-.5 weight - be aware tho that .5g can add/remove a good few seconds from the shot and really change it flavour. You are always best weighing the output, but maybe it will do for the wife if she isn't going to be particular.
> 
> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?38863-Profitec-T64-Grinder-%A3400


I have seen that advert before and its a great looking grinder. I have read the sellers inital review and it seems they have had a lot of problems with static and the retention is more than 5g if you leave the anti-static grid in place. Collection from Oxford is 70 miles away too.

I have called Coffeehit regarding the Sette, they said send them an email, i got an instant reply and i have asked them to prceed with the return and refund process.

this is what they said below.

The error message you are receiving relates to the load cell - and indicates that it may have become loose, This most likely happened in transit. I can assure the grinder was in full working condition when it left us here at Coffee Hit.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

tell them to naff off and process the refund!


----------



## mystic.bertie (May 6, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> tell them to naff off and process the refund!


Ha ha, i was a little more polite and i dont want to jeopardise a refund,, i did say that i dont want the piece of junk they sent me. I have now got the email for returning the grinder, i can get a collection from UPS but its more time saving if i drop it off at one of the drop off points a few miles away.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

they all try it on unfortunately! still, if you look for a Compak K3 or larget that will be within your budget. Others may not agree but personally, I could not give a rats arse if my dose is 15.1 or 15.8!


----------



## mystic.bertie (May 6, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> they all try it on unfortunately! still, if you look for a Compak K3 or larget that will be within your budget. Others may not agree but personally, I could not give a rats arse if my dose is 15.1 or 15.8!


Is this grinder the K3 known to be a good grinder for £350? I guess i would need to try and taste the difference between shots that were 18g and then perhaps + or - 0.5g. Im not anal about these things either as long as it still tastes consistently good.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Get a manual grinder


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

The non weighing version sette is very consistent with its dosing. I rarely see anymore than .3g variance. I made 3 coffee yesterday, gave it a quick purge and it dosed 3 x 20.0g one after the other.


----------



## mystic.bertie (May 6, 2013)

manual grinder not practical

Craig - im glad your grinder is good, i dont want a sette after my experience, thanks to coffeehit for sending me a duff machine.


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Stories such as this really sadden me.

I have had a Sette 270W from when they first came to the UK and have had no real issues with mine at all. I just wish Baratza would sort out their quality control as I still believe it is fundamentally a decent grinder and a decent idea having the scales built in.

I do worry that i'll end up being burnt by this purchase after 13 months when it will no-doubt go wrong and I'll be stung, but for now I find mine excellent.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

itguy said:


> Stories such as this really sadden me.
> 
> I have had a Sette 270W from when they first came to the UK and have had no real issues with mine at all. I just wish Baratza would sort out their quality control as I still believe it is fundamentally a decent grinder and a decent idea having the scales built in.
> 
> I do worry that i'll end up being burnt by this purchase after 13 months when it will no-doubt go wrong and I'll be stung, but for now I find mine excellent.


All the same things said about the Vario and loads of people hating on me for giving it a bad review.....they (Baratza) don't seem to learn.


----------



## mystic.bertie (May 6, 2013)

Is the Profitec T64 a good buy second had as suggested earlier in this thread, apparently it has over 5g of retention, should this be a concern or is that considered normal to purge this in the morning? If i used it in the morning and then in the evening, would i need to purge it again? The seller tried removing the grid but got a lot of static and mess. https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?38863-Profitec-T64-Grinder-%A3400

Is it worth considering a Mignon or a Compak k3 as already mentioned, these could be bought new for my budget, is there anything else i could consider.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

mystic.bertie said:


> Is the Profitec T64 a good buy second had as suggested earlier in this thread, apparently it has over 5g of retention, should this be a concern or is that considered normal to purge this in the morning? If i used it in the morning and then in the evening, would i need to purge it again? The seller tried removing the grid but got a lot of static and mess. https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?38863-Profitec-T64-Grinder-%A3400
> 
> Is it worth considering a Mignon or a Compak k3 as already mentioned, these could be bought new for my budget, is there anything else i could consider.


K3 is very good, slightly better than Mignon (I tested one), but you will still get retention.....5g is not huge, so I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## mystic.bertie (May 6, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> K3 is very good, slightly better than Mignon (I tested one), but you will still get retention.....5g is not huge, so I wouldn't worry about it too much.


Do you have any knowledge on the Profitec T64, how does it compare to the Compak k3. The Profitec looks in great condition so i dont mind buying it second hand, i want to buy a grinder asap and so i dont want to wait on something turning up second hand.


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

May not be exactly what you are looking for but I single dose with my super jolly and make it easier to use for my girlfriend by using a lens hood and pre-weigh my doses into these little jars from sainsbury's. http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/gb/groceries/sainsburys-straight-spice-jar-60ml-130706263-p?langId=44&storeId=10151&krypto=rAapu1To1WgQbLcEGrld%2B3lbcwoyZQ8G0fEJ9cPytPwRynSHXg4Cqtr543P1r05H02SrRrNI5HHlaJ22DqXiyvdl%2Bfs8Vt5%2FWEXOyZbuulybJX2oQCfFpfIGvv67INYe&ddkey=http%3Agb%2Fgroceries%2Fsainsburys-straight-spice-jar-60ml-130706263-p when it comes for her to use it she just picks up one of the pre weighed tubs, empties it out into the lens hood, (places tamper ontop for added weight) turns the grinder on and gives the lens hood a few whacks to clear the chute. Works well as there is very little retention as well know with Mazzers and they pretty much can last a lifetime as well as being tons of help out there should anything go wrong. I have the clean sweep mod, removed some of the extra dosing star bits and bobs to reduce retention as much as possible and get about +- 0.1g variance if that! May be something to think about as these grinders that weigh out just aren't worth the hassle most of the time.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

mystic.bertie said:


> Do you have any knowledge on the Profitec T64, how does it compare to the Compak k3. The Profitec looks in great condition so i dont mind buying it second hand, i want to buy a grinder asap and so i dont want to wait on something turning up second hand.


Not tested a profitec T64 @coffeechap may know?


----------



## mystic.bertie (May 6, 2013)

Rakesh said:


> May not be exactly what you are looking for but I single dose with my super jolly and make it easier to use for my girlfriend by using a lens hood and pre-weigh my doses into these little jars from sainsbury's. http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/gb/groceries/sainsburys-straight-spice-jar-60ml-130706263-p?langId=44&storeId=10151&krypto=rAapu1To1WgQbLcEGrld%2B3lbcwoyZQ8G0fEJ9cPytPwRynSHXg4Cqtr543P1r05H02SrRrNI5HHlaJ22DqXiyvdl%2Bfs8Vt5%2FWEXOyZbuulybJX2oQCfFpfIGvv67INYe&ddkey=http%3Agb%2Fgroceries%2Fsainsburys-straight-spice-jar-60ml-130706263-p when it comes for her to use it she just picks up one of the pre weighed tubs, empties it out into the lens hood, (places tamper ontop for added weight) turns the grinder on and gives the lens hood a few whacks to clear the chute. Works well as there is very little retention as well know with Mazzers and they pretty much can last a lifetime as well as being tons of help out there should anything go wrong. I have the clean sweep mod, removed some of the extra dosing star bits and bobs to reduce retention as much as possible and get about +- 0.1g variance if that! May be something to think about as these grinders that weigh out just aren't worth the hassle most of the time.


Sounds like a good idea indeed. I just wonder that the weighing of beans before grinding is going to add too much faff to the whole process for me, im trying to keep it streamlined-ish. It may be that we just set the timer and hope it will be near-ish for her, she probably is not going to notice the difference at this stage. Who knows what experience may bring.

@DavecUK i have sent coffeechap a wee pm to see if he knows much about it.

I also dropped off the Sette grinder today, i am pretty annoyed about the time i have wasted with it, oh well some you win......

Here is a good review on a different forum, the seller has posted on that thread too, he joined because there is not many Profitec owners on this forum.

http://coffeesnobs.com.au/grinders/43109-profitec-pro-t64-review-2016-a.html


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

The pre weighing isn't too much faff, I have 7 jars and on a Sunday night it takes me less than 10 minutes to weigh out 18 grams 7 times for her for the week. Works for me but might not be the solution you're after.


----------



## mystic.bertie (May 6, 2013)

Rakesh said:


> The pre weighing isn't too much faff, I have 7 jars and on a Sunday night it takes me less than 10 minutes to weigh out 18 grams 7 times for her for the week. Works for me but might not be the solution you're after.


Its definitely something to keep up my sleeve, providing i acquire a grinder than is capable of single dozing. I know its my girlfriends nature to take short cuts so fool proofing is required ha ha


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

bertie, quite simply, there are faff and corners you cannot cut when trying to make coffee. You would be better off with a bean to cup machine except you have the machine. A decent high end grinder that offers repeatability with cost north of £1000. If you are not prepared to spend that then any corners cut will effect your coffee. Most grinders run better with beans in the hopper, as they are designed that way. Yes, if you have a timer then theoretically it dispenses for a set time but you always get variance and retention. Just accept this, it is the easiest way!


----------



## mystic.bertie (May 6, 2013)

@dfk41 its my girlfriend who is likely to cut corners but i hope she will endeavour to stick to the way i show her and i can trust her to make a good coffee too, i will try to stick to the proper procedure as good as i can. To me adding more faff is weighing the coffee before it goes in or weighing the espresso that's extracted, im hoping to not include this in my coffee making procedure.

Guys i have agreed to buy the Profitec T64 grinder for £350, i might not be able to collect it until next week which is a shame but i will just have to wait.

Thanks to everyone for their advice and guidance. i did pm coffeechap and he reckoned this Profitec grinder was a good choice for me.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Just something to bear in mind: It's not particularly advisable to weigh your coffee before grinding with most grinders. As the last few beans get ground they 'popcorn', or jump around in the grinder as they have no weight above them. Weight on the beans (either in the form of more beans, or an actual weight) is actually very important to achieving a good grind.

I think the T64 looks like a great buy for the money - as has been mentioned 4-5g retention isn't that big of a deal, if you can get a 'lens hood' mod or something similar to work on it you might be able to reduce it.


----------



## mystic.bertie (May 6, 2013)

Dylan said:


> Just something to bear in mind: It's not particularly advisable to weigh your coffee before grinding with most grinders. As the last few beans get ground they 'popcorn', or jump around in the grinder as they have no weight above them. Weight on the beans (either in the form of more beans, or an actual weight) is actually very important to achieving a good grind.
> 
> I think the T64 looks like a great buy for the money - as has been mentioned 4-5g retention isn't that big of a deal, if you can get a 'lens hood' mod or something similar to work on it you might be able to reduce it.


Thanks for the info. I dont know if I would go for the lens hood mod or not. The retention held in by that T64 grinder is behind the antistatic grid however if you remove that it can be more messy with grinds and static, i will see how i get on with the T64, i might be happy enough just purging each morning.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

mystic.bertie said:


> Thanks for the info. I dont know if I would go for the lens hood mod or not. The retention held in by that T64 grinder is behind the antistatic grid however if you remove that it can be more messy with grinds and static, i will see how i get on with the T64, i might be happy enough just purging each morning.


I think you will. Saying that, some people are happy to remove the anti-static and do all the stuff. Good thing is, you can try it out and see what works for you. I've tried, and, for me, reached a compromise of having the modified anti-static grid (as per Australian distributors) and purge 5g-6g before a session.


----------



## mystic.bertie (May 6, 2013)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I think you will. Saying that, some people are happy to remove the anti-static and do all the stuff. Good thing is, you can try it out and see what works for you. I've tried, and, for me, reached a compromise of having the modified anti-static grid (as per Australian distributors) and purge 5g-6g before a session.


I will use it the way you have been using it, i can experiment more once i get used to the grinder, i would rather not do modifications but never say never


----------

